

Capitalism's tough reality for many Russians   - exit
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/9184718.stm

======
Tycho
For some reason it doesn't click for the author that real capitalism is not
compatible with:

"a thuggish, lawless society."

------
Yzupnick
I am pretty sure the author of this article has a very bad case of
Romanticizing the Past.

